# Drop down menus in IE9



## wedgie (Mar 17, 2011)

I've recently loaded IE9 onto my system and seem to be getting problems with dropdown menus since doing this.

The first I've noticed is when typing into the google home page search box. I get the drop down menu showing possible searches I'm looking for, which highlite when I move the cursor to them but nothing happens when I click on one (although it works perfectly from the google toolbar). 

The second area is on google maps. If I right click on a map it brings up the windows context menu rather than the maps context menu. Right clicking a few more times then brings up both.

Never had this before the change to IE9.

Can anyone help 

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Reset IE - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923737

Try a different user account. Activate the hidden Admin account to test in normal Windows bootup - 

http://sysnative.com/0x1/Hidden_Admin_Acct.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## wedgie (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. I've just tried both options but without success. I've also checked that Java is enabled in the internet options menu as this was suggested by a friend. 

So any further ideas from anyone are welcomed


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Seems to be working ok here with IE9 - does the same issue also occur if you start IE from the command line "iexplore -extoff" rather than the icon on the desktop or taskbar?


----------



## wedgie (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks - Just tried your suggestion and exactly the same problem. 

I don't seem to be having any problems with other drop down/context menu's to date - just the google home page and maps, although I've just tried the US version (as opposed to the UK version) of maps and it's ok on this.


----------



## wedgie (Mar 17, 2011)

How strange ...Google home page search box drop down menu now working ok today. Still problems with the context menu on google uk maps. One down, one to go!


----------

